# Post your Fleet pics......



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice day to wash everything and get ready for a little more snow.....

My fleet of toys ...... lets see yours.....

tymusic


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Stratford, lets see a close up of the vinyl lettering on your pickups. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnangel1;1131046 said:


> Stratford, lets see a close up of the vinyl lettering on your pickups. It looks pretty cool.


x2. Can't quite see with the glare.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap (Aug 29, 2004)

Fleet picture


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*SPC Truck Graphics*



lawnangel1;1131046 said:


> Stratford, lets see a close up of the vinyl lettering on your pickups. It looks pretty cool.


Thanks, have a great sign guy in my area...

Al

tymusic


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the lettering, but you should have left that house off though. Just ruins the look IMO.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*My Little House*



WIPensFan;1131207 said:


> I like the lettering, but you should have left that house off though. Just ruins the look IMO.


Hey there, funny you should say that.... we get calls monthly from people who ask, are you the company with the little house on your trucks ? ..... kids love it and point it out to parents as we drive by..
We also use it in all our adverts and signage as it helps people to identify our company

We have grown our business on average 10-20% a year for the past 5 years mostly on word of mouth and truck side graphics we run......

Thanks for your suggestion, but I think I will keep my little house in my graphics for many years to come....

Al


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

definietely unique, I think it looks great!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looking good! i like the graphics on the trucks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

:laughing: Damn thing looks haunted! If you like it that's all that counts. Keep a cross and some holy water in your trucks just in case.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice fleet!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are some photos of our fleet.....

I just painted the truck this past spring, picture was taken before i got it lettered up


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Love your 1 ton*



Triple L;1131906 said:


> very nice fleet!


Hey Triple L, love your decked out workhorse... I would need to have 4 hands to operate
all them toys...... how do you find your Ebling Blade handles wet heavy snow?

Looking to buy one but need to sell an extra Horst blade I have kicking around first...

Goodluck with your season.... hoping it is a goodone...

Al

tymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

StratfordPusher;1131927 said:


> Hey Triple L, love your decked out workhorse... I would need to have 4 hands to operate
> all them toys...... how do you find your Ebling Blade handles wet heavy snow?
> 
> Looking to buy one but need to sell an extra Horst blade I have kicking around first...
> ...


With the rubber cutting edge it works great! Its like a squeege.. the od time I gotta pull the wings in a little as I run out of traction, buts that my own fault as I mostly run 2wd...

Too bad you couldnt make it out to the GTG we had at my shop a week or two ago...


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Ebling Blade*



Triple L;1131932 said:


> With the rubber cutting edge it works great! Its like a squeege.. the od time I gotta pull the wings in a little as I run out of traction, buts that my own fault as I mostly run 2wd...
> 
> Too bad you couldnt make it out to the GTG we had at my shop a week or two ago...


Thanks Chad, finally convinced myself to go ahead and buy a 16' truck mount from JD Dave, having it mounted on Friday.

Let you know what I think when I get it working....

Many thanks

Al

Sorry I missed the meeting, will try and make the next one...

tymusic


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

heres are my toys. sorry for the dirty trucks, ive been way to busy with other things.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice fleets, guys.

Stratford: I can see both sides of that. It DOES look a little goofy, but many places around here do little things like that, it's certainly eye appealing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures guys, I really need to take a better fleet pic, this is from 2 years ago.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Nice Fleet JD*



JD Dave;1134118 said:


> Nice pictures guys, I really need to take a better fleet pic, this is from 2 years ago.


Can't see the colours but I can imagine they are all GREEN..... 

I count 10 tractors and 1 skidsteer, now that is impressive.....

Great fleet.....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Strat..... since ur in Stratford, do you service the snow for the Bieber house? LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;1134243 said:


> Can't see the colours but I can imagine they are all GREEN.....
> 
> I count 10 tractors and 1 skidsteer, now that is impressive.....
> 
> Great fleet.....


Thanks, the one in the centre is red but it's now green.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

JD Dave;1134118 said:


> Nice pictures guys, I really need to take a better fleet pic, this is from 2 years ago.


You sure do. I love your fleet. We need some closeups of this years equipment as well.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Bieber has bailed*



creativedesigns;1134261 said:


> Hey Strat..... since ur in Stratford, do you service the snow for the Bieber house? LOL


Bieber has bailed from Stratford, can't blame him, the chicks wear less in Hollywood.....

We have plowed driveways of a couple of well knowns, Colm Feore and Peter Mansbridge, nice normal guys...except Colm looks
tall in the movies and is only about 5'4" ....


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ready to Roll!


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Fleet so far....


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey ohiogreenworks,
I have the same 4500. actually you have the first one i have seen with a box like that. how can you haul anything legally? weight wise? legally i can only haul 2000 pounds.... i was pissed my truck weighs in at 13000 pounds EMPTY


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Landscapes8988;1145549 said:


> hey ohiogreenworks,
> I have the same 4500. actually you have the first one i have seen with a box like that. how can you haul anything legally? weight wise? legally i can only haul 2000 pounds.... i was pissed my truck weighs in at 13000 pounds EMPTY


Our 4500 only weighs 11k empty. The sides and floor of the bed are pieces of poly with steel framework. GVW is 17500 so legally we can carry little over 3 tons. One time we thought it would be cool to roll over the scales at almost 30k lbs because 9 tons of gravel seemed to sound like a good idea. wesport There is a guy in town that has the same truck with a steel stake dump and he uses it all day everyday with no weight issues that I know of?


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have rolled over the scales at 27500 pounds a few times. truck handles it ok. DOT cops are all over up here and they dont mess around. I didnt realize the "legal" weight issue until i bought it or else i would have bought a bigger one. my floor and walls are double plated 1/4"steel!! I cant imagine what made the previous owner think he needed that for firewood.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Landscapes8988;1146242 said:


> i have rolled over the scales at 27500 pounds a few times. truck handles it ok. DOT cops are all over up here and they dont mess around. I didnt realize the "legal" weight issue until i bought it or else i would have bought a bigger one. my floor and walls are double plated 1/4"steel!! I cant imagine what made the previous owner think he needed that for firewood.


Dam ya I imagine that would be heavy as hell! Sell it and get a lighter one


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for cell phone pics. Last one is 743B in underground parking at condo we do. Cramed 1 parking stall with Bobcat & snowbucket, saltbags, salt buckets, 2 snowblowers, shovels, gas and diesel fuel cans. That way I can go right their without going to the shop if need be.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

All ready to go for the season


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WIPensFan;1182214 said:


> Sorry for cell phone pics. Last one is 743B in underground parking at condo we do. Cramed 1 parking stall with Bobcat & snowbucket, saltbags, salt buckets, 2 snowblowers, shovels, gas and diesel fuel cans. That way I can go right their without going to the shop if need be .


never had any problems with theft? I'm guessing its a gated garage?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

*My Fleet*

Here is my fleet,


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

StratfordPusher;1131039 said:


> Nice day to wash everything and get ready for a little more snow.....
> 
> My fleet of toys ...... lets see yours.....
> 
> tymusic


Very nice looking fleet you have, everything looks very well taken care of.
Nice Job.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EGLC;1182896 said:


> never had any problems with theft? I'm guessing its a gated garage?


No problems, it's all locked. I've got a key to get in.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

xc23 why does every thing but the gmc have have alight beacon on the roof


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1182214 said:


> Sorry for cell phone pics. Last one is 743B in underground parking at condo we do. Cramed 1 parking stall with Bobcat & snowbucket, saltbags, salt buckets, 2 snowblowers, shovels, gas and diesel fuel cans. That way I can go right their without going to the shop if need be.


Nice array of equip. Greg! Looks goodThumbs Up



blmc5150;1142690 said:


> Ready to Roll!
> View attachment 85944
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice fleet of equip! I especially like the 09 dump with xls & ebling...that looks like a very capable rig!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1183002 said:


> Nice array of equip. Greg! Looks goodThumbs Up
> 
> Thats a nice fleet of equip! I especially like the 09 dump with xls & ebling...that looks like a very capable rig!


Thanks Mike.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

ken643;1182907 said:


> Here is my fleet,


I too, have a 1 truck fleet


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

MogMan;1183754 said:


> I too, have a 1 truck fleet


Wow, I need something like that. Where can I buy this???


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

some more shots


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

m_falafel;1183758 said:


> Wow, I need something like that. Where can I buy this???


Ingleton, UK


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

New here, picked this up the day after halloween. she made me proud through this last blizzard. I only got stuck once and blew one hydraulic line.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

That unimog is sweet!! My buddy got one, but its been sitting because it needs tires $$$$$$$


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Cutter1;1183786 said:


> That unimog is sweet!! My buddy got one, but its been sitting because it needs tires $$$$$$$


yeah those tires ain't cheap, had to go on a waiting list. I was in line behind all those Navistar Maxxpro MRAP.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

snocrete;1183002 said:


> Nice array of equip. Greg! Looks goodThumbs Up
> 
> Thats a nice fleet of equip! I especially like the 09 dump with xls & ebling...that looks like a very capable rig!


X2. Very nice fleet. I like all the eblings.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Joey 7599 Thats my personal truck .I put the beacon on when I go out


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

He bought it at an auction, got a great deal on it. Like I said though, its sitting at his shop. Big money for tires, couldn't believe that


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

StratfordPusher;1131819 said:


> Hey there, funny you should say that.... we get calls monthly from people who ask, are you the company with the little house on your trucks ? ..... kids love it and point it out to parents as we drive by..
> We also use it in all our adverts and signage as it helps people to identify our company
> 
> We have grown our business on average 10-20% a year for the past 5 years mostly on word of mouth and truck side graphics we run......
> ...


 It is all about Branding. If you stay consistent you will be noticed. Looks good.



blmc5150;1142690 said:


> Ready to Roll!
> View attachment 85944
> 
> 
> ...


Love your Set up. Those trucks are very efficient. I can't wait till I get an Ebling



MogMan;1183754 said:


> I too, have a 1 truck fleet


Uni's are totally awesome. Love the 3pt hitch option.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Cutter1;1184298 said:


> He bought it at an auction, got a great deal on it. Like I said though, its sitting at his shop. Big money for tires, couldn't believe that


Tell me about it, I paid around 1300$CDN per tire for the XZL's

But they are top quality.

47inches tall, 12000lbs load capacity and 31/32 thread depth. They were not my first pick, XM47 were the ones, but I was tired of waiting for the truck.

Next year, I'll treat myself to those beauties


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

hlntoiz;1184341 said:


> Uni's are totally awesome. Love the 3pt hitch option.


The 3-pt hitch is the best decision I made when I ordered the truck. It's the money-makin' end.

It's a cat 2 and perfect for my inverted blower. Any other Ag implements will do too


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

MogMan;1184367 said:


> The 3-pt hitch is the best decision I made when I ordered the truck. It's the money-makin' end.
> 
> It's a cat 2 and perfect for my inverted blower. Any other Ag implements will do too


I don't get it... You got it new or used? I see we're from the same place (qc) and over here the vehicule must be 15 years or older to import (except from the us).


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

m_falafel;1184832 said:


> I don't get it... You got it new or used? I see we're from the same place (qc) and over here the vehicule must be 15 years or older to import (except from the us).


The truck is a 1990, I bought it used in Germany but sent it to a Unimog dealer in the UK for a custom rebuild.

The 3-point hitch wasn't on the truck originally, had it installed by them.

It's a Unimog specific kit


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is our fleet.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Yup*



creativedesigns;1134261 said:


> Hey Strat..... since ur in Stratford, do you service the snow for the Bieber house? LOL


We do now, he bought this place in October from one of my customers. He was out in the yard this morning playing with the dog....
Cool kid...


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Updated fleet for 2011*

Updated fleet pics for 2011


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

best pic I have of this year...I really should go wash both trucks and get them together for a nice pic one of these days....


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Love every ones pics!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

This is my fleet for 2011-12


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I dont have a fleet pic but here is a pic with some equipment together.


----------



## greatdanenick (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice lineup.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

MogMan;1183754 said:


> I too, have a 1 truck fleet


So sick! I need one!


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice line up you have threre


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bringing this back up. Its about that time again and I like pictures.

Here is a picture of most of our stuff lined up. Not ready for snow but same idea.









From left to Right
Izuzu box truck we don't use this in the winter at this time.
Freightliner fl80 We bought this this summer and will most likely get set up to salt or just haul snow.
F550 with hooklift. We have a salt box and 10yard dumpster for hauling we use on this. Also a 9'Boss with wings.
F250 has a Boss 9.2' V but most likely selling this truck before winter.
F150 Will carry a small salter and extra bags of salt if anyone needs them.
Roll off boxes for the 550
Toolcat that now has a protech plow
s205 with a 8' protech pusher

Not in the picture are 
257Cat with a new Boss pusher
f350 with a 9.2' Boss V
and a 550 we just purchased that is at the upfitter getting a new dump box. We will then install tailgate salter and 9.2' Boss V


----------



## Junior MO (Oct 21, 2009)

Our trucks and loader with the push box from last year. We hope to get more use out of them this upcoming season!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Junior MO Nice stuff. I like your shop/Office in the background also.


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

My Rig....Even has a Fisher on it........:salute:.......


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

ryde307;1502079 said:


> Bringing this back up. Its about that time again and I like pictures.
> 
> Here is a picture of most of our stuff lined up. Not ready for snow but same idea.
> 
> ...


beautiful fleet.

just curious, what do you use the toolcat for when its not snowing? looking for reasons to justify why i will buy one after I win the lottery  so awesome


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's my new workhorse, got it delivered today.

Awesome cab, fully loaded.

A bit lighter than the Unimog but still huge !


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

MogMan;1502739 said:


> Here's my new workhorse, got it delivered today.
> 
> Awesome cab, fully loaded.
> 
> A bit lighter than the Unimog but still huge !


What model is the New Holland?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

That Unimog is so Cool!! I like just instantly turned into a little kid seeing that! You so need to tell me all about it.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Herm Witte;1502752 said:


> What model is the New Holland?


It's a 2012 T6030, 95hp at the PTO.

Last one on the lot. Now it's called the T6 series, with the tier 4 engines...12k$ more.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

potskie;1502754 said:


> That Unimog is so Cool!! I like just instantly turned into a little kid seeing that! You so need to tell me all about it.


The mog is great but not as comfortable as the tractor.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

MogMan;1502760 said:


> It's a 2012 T6030, 95hp at the PTO.
> 
> Last one on the lot. Now it's called the T6 series, with the tier 4 engines...12k$ more.


Lookin good!


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

It does have a great ass



Herm Witte;1502793 said:


> Lookin good!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

alldayrj;1502385 said:


> beautiful fleet.
> 
> just curious, what do you use the toolcat for when its not snowing? looking for reasons to justify why i will buy one after I win the lottery  so awesome


We actually use it alot more than I thought we would.
We use it in alot of different places but mostly anything needing to make trips across turf.
We have dug a patio with it and hauled everything in and out for a few. Not ideal for digging but works if need be.
Works well for mulch. Done a bit of parking lot sweeping with that and a bucket broom.
Again not all ideal, but might as well use what you have.

But when it comes to plowing it is hard to beat. Its comfortable, good road speed, and can push alot of snow.

I have a picture thread you can see some action shots.


----------

